# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Аэродром на столе

## GK21

*Аэродром на столе*

Диорамы являются, пожалуй, самым затратным по времени и самым сложным для моделистов-стендовиков предметом творчества. Многие приходят к нему в тот период, когда, воплотив в "жизнь" очередной свой проект в виде самодельной модели-копии, или  потратив, иногда, не меньше времени и сил на всевозможные, как это было принято говорить,  "глубокие конверсии" сборной модели, ставят, наконец,  готовое изделие на полку и вдруг обнаруживают, что, несмотря на различные  использованные приемы и средства по  доработке,  внешней отделке  и окраске модели  для наиболее полного сходства с прототипом в ней все-таки чего-то не хватает... А не хватает для этого, как выясняется, того самого дополнительного внешнего оформления или фона, которое помогает воспринимать модель  как более реалистичный объект.
Представленные ниже относительно несложные авиационные диорамы были выполнены автором в те далекие уже годы, когда в арсенале моделистов не было еще такого поражающего разнообразием и богатством выбора всевозможных "фирменных" баночек, тюбиков, пакетиков и коробочек с различными дополнительными материалами и аксессуарами на "любой цвет и вкус", заметно облегчающими работу над моделью, но сужающими простор для личного творчества. Да и сами довольно простые по уровню деталировки и комплектации  сборные модели, как и необходимую для работы над ними  литературу и техническую документацию, приходилось "доставать", прикладывая для этого немало дополнительных усилий. О том, как это было, достаточно подробно уже написано на просторах Инета в многочисленных воспоминаниях моделистов тех лет - причем написано иногда  не без оттенка некоторой ностальгии...
 Поэтому в ход шли различные вполне доступные инструменты и материалы - чаще всего собственного изготовления. Например, до приобретения первого отечественного  аэрографа (из г. Новолукомль Витебской области) приходилось пользоваться известным, наверное, многим моделистам постарше нехитрым самодельным агрегатом, сделанным из корпуса простой пластмассовой шариковой ручки за 40 коп. и стержня от нее. При хорошей настройке и правильно разведенных алкидных красках инструмент давал вполне приличное  качество покрытия, причем можно было обходиться без всякого компрессора. Два экземпляра  этого устройства собственного изготовления храню в своей домашней коллекции. Многие наработанные в те годы методом проб и ошибок авторские приемы, вполне позволяющие обходиться при работе своими силами, успешно  использую и в настоящее время.
В начале 80-х годов под эгидой сначала Московской областной федерации историко-технического стендового моделизма во главе с Михаилом Петровским,  Московского областного спортивно-технического клуба моделизма (МОСТКМ) во главе со Станиславом Дёминым (г. Реутов), Московского областного комитета ДОСААФ, Всесоюзного общества авиастроителей, редакций журнала "Техника-молодежи" и Моделист-конструктор" стали проводиться открытые областные, а затем и  всесоюзные выставки-конкурсы стендового моделизма, собирающие под одной крышей участников из многих регионов нашей страны.  Немного позже эта инициатива была подхвачена Московским клубом стендового моделизма (МКСМ), известным многим по проходившим в Москве на протяжении довольно длительного периода еженедельным "заседаниям" на базе различных московских Дворцов культуры. В журнале "Техника-молодежи" была опубликована обзорная статья о проблемах развития историко-технического стендового моделизма в стране под обнадеживающим названием "Большие проблемы микротехники". Таким образом, была предпринята первая попытка придать этой интересной области технического творчества некий официальный статус, а у моделистов появился дополнительный повод работать над своими моделями более организованно, творчески и качественно, чтобы их можно было достойно демонстрировать не только на своих домашних полках. 
К этому времени наши моделисты-стендовики волей судеб кроме популярных до этого моделей  фирмы "Plasticart" из ГДР и известных довольно простых отечественных моделей, выпускаемых на  московских заводах "Огонек" и "Кругозор" получили также доступ к продукции "NOVO/FROG".

----------


## GK21

Первым опытом авторской работы в жанре диорамы стала модель истребителя *Р-51А "Mustang" "Mis Virginia" 1-й авиационной группы особого назначения ВВС США на аэродроме в открытом капонире. Индокитай, 1944 г. М1:72.* 1986 г.

Основу данной диорамы составила немного доработанная  модель "NOVO/FROG", поступившая в массовую продажу в безымянной упаковке московского экспериментального завода "Огонёк".  Рядом с самолетом  на "бетонке" диорамы - два летчика и техник, закрывающий самолет маскировочной сеткой. Историческая миниатюра и все элементы диорамы - самодельные.
В работе были использованы полистирол, дерево, фольга, полимерные материалы, скульпторский пластилин, картон, конденсаторная бумага,  нитроэмали, нитрошпатлевка, алкидные краски,  сухие пигменты и природные материалы.
За основу при работе над моделью было использовано историческое фото данного самолета, которое  впервые удалось увидеть в энциклопедии типов самолетов "Das grose Flugzeugtypenbuch". Transpress, DDR, 1982, приобретенной по предварительной заявке в замечательном московском магазине "Дружба". Для людей, интересующихся авиацией, этот объемный труд представлял в то время весьма ценный источник собранной воедино информации по авиации мира (см. прилагаемое фото).
Как известно, самолеты, принимавшие участие в военных действиях на территории  Индокитая, эксплуатировались в сложных погодных условиях, что неизбежно накладывало отпечаток на их внешний вид, а моделисту - открывало  широкое поле  для творчества.)). Эффект  износа и "меления" красочного слоя имитировался на модели с помощью послойного нанесения нитроэмалей нескольких оттенков аэрографом тонкими слоями с последующей обработкой поверхности сухими и мокрыми кистями и жестким тампоном с различными сухими пигментами. Опознавательные знаки и номера выполнены самостоятельно специально подготовленными густыми алкидными красками на лаке  с помощью самодельных трафаретов из тонкой кальки и жестких тампонов (на модели автор рискнул  условно восстановить затертый регистрационный номер на борту). Надписи на борту делались также вручную жидкими алкидными красками остро отточенной спичкой.
Основа диорамы выполнена из клееной фанеры,  борта капонира и плиты - из картона. Поверхность откосов капонира покрыты тонким слоем мха, который со временем, к сожалению, теряет свои натуральные цвета и требует реставрации. Имитация поверхности бетонного покрытия достигалась с помощью  серой нитрогрунтовки и матовых нитроэмалей с последующей   ручной тонировкой тампоном с сухими пигментами  и кистью. Ящик - как полагается, деревянный, крашенный нитрокраской. Для маскировочной сетки был использован кусок мелкоячеистой  синтетической сетки для волос (были раньше такие) с наклеенной на нее маскировкой из фрагментов окрашенной в защитные цвета конденсаторной бумаги. Из такой же бумаги выполнены также покрытие ранца парашюта  и лямки подвесной системы.  Пряжки накладные, из фольги.
Фигурки являлись первым опытом лепки исторической миниатюры для диорам и были потому подготовлены довольно быстро - в ближайшее время предстояла выставка! Для их изготовления использовался жесткий скульпторский пластилин, крашенный затем заматированными тальком нитроэмалями, придающими минискульптуре дополнительную прочность. В силу малых размеров скульптуры и свойств материала работать с ней можно было  только на своеобразном "стапеле" - специальной держалке для пальцев цилиндрической формы с булавкой в середине. Голова и туловище выполнялись на отдельных булавках, что позволяло после сборки производить некоторую корректировку позы фигурки. После покраски фигурки  можно брать руками без всяких последствий. Единственный инструмент для их изготовления - отточенная лопаточкой спичка с косым острым срезом. Вот такие премудрости были у моделистов-самодельщиков в те памятные времена (причем, у каждого - свои, разумеется). 
Диорама была успешно представлена на 4-м открытом Московском областном конкурсе моделей  боевой и транспортной техники,  проходившем в подмосковном Красногорске 8-9 ноября 1986 г. 
Фото диорамы и используемые при ее подготовке технологии упоминались в статьях автора "Аэродром", (№4 журнала "М-Хобби" за 1997 г.)
и "Важные мелочи" (№2 журнала "М-Хобби" за 1997 г.).

Фото 23 -28

----------


## GK21

*Истребитель Ла-7 (б/н "27", белый) заместителя командира 176-го ГИАП  трижды Героя Советского Союза И.Н. Кожедуба  на полевом аэродроме. Август 1945 г. (самодельная стендовая модель-копия самолета в диораме с исторической миниатюрой). М1:48.* 1987-1988 гг.

Перед самолетом - И.Н. Кожедуб и техник самолета, помогающий надевать парашют летчику. 
Модель, историческая миниатюра и все элементы диорамы - полностью самодельные. 
В работе были использованы дерево, полистирол, поливиниловая пленка, фольга, полимерные материалы, скульпторский пластилин, картон, конденсаторная бумага,  нитроэмали, алкидные краски, пастель, сухие пигменты и различные природные материалы.
Эту работу выполнялась совместно с моим братом - коллегой по стендовому моделизму. На его долю выпала подготовка болванки модели в дереве и основы грунтовой площадки полевого аэродрома. Вся остальная работа по деталировке модели, ее окраске, наполнению площадки древесной и кустарниковой растительностью, изготовлению  фигурок и рисованного заднего плана, была выполнена мной. 
Диораму предполагалось передать в дальнейшем в Музей ВВС МВО, находящийся в то время в родном авиагарнизоне Кубинка, поэтому и масштаб был выбран более музейный по тем временам - 1:48. Дело в том, что биография главного героя диорамы - трижды Героя Советского Союза, прославленного советского аса, маршала авиации И.Н. Кожедуба была тесно связана с историей 234-го "пилотажного" полка.  В августе 1944 года, получив звание капитана, он был назначен заместителем командира 176-го гвардейского полка и освоил   новый истребитель Ла-7 (до этого, как известно, он летал на "именном" Ла-5ФН от колхозника Н.Н. Конева). Первое звание Героя Советского Союза было присвоено  старшему лейтенанту Кожедубу  4 февраля 1944 года. Вторую  он  получил 19 августа 1944 года за 256 боевых вылетов и 48 сбитых самолётов противника, а третьей медалью "Золотая Звезда" он был награжден  уже после окончания войны - 18 августа 1945 года за  62 сбитых самолёта противника  в 126 воздушных боях. 
 С весны 1945 по август 1945 года 176-й ГИАП, продолжая летать на Ла-7,  находился на аэродроме Шеневальде в Германии (по другим данным - по  декабрь 1945 года), а затем  полк, находясь в распоряжении Главнокомандующего ВВС, был перебазирован на подмосковный аэродром Теплый Стан и в мае 1946 года на основании директивы Генерального штаба был включен в состав 324-й истребительной авиационной дивизии ВВС Московского военного округа (штаб - аэродром Кубинка). 
Костяком летного состава "пилотажного" "234-го ГИАП, формирование которого началось в ноябре 1950 года на аэродроме Теплый Стан, стали "летчики-пилотажники", служившие ранее в 176-м ГИАП до его отправки в Китай в составе 324-й ИАД (командир дивизии полковник И.Н. Кожедуб) и по приказу командующего ВВС МВО генерал-лейтенанта В.И. Сталина оставленные в Теплом Стане.
В 1964—1971 годах И.Н. Кожедуб - заместитель командующего ВВС Московского военного округа, по долгу службы часто бывает в Кубинке, где иногда  летает на "спарках" МиГ-15 и МиГ-21. 
Если с биографией  главного героя диорамы все понятно, то с изображениями его истребителя Ла-7 после присвоения И. Кожедубу звания трижды Героя Советского Союза дело обстоит иначе. Ко времени начала работы над данной моделью было известно несколько изображений этого самолета в различной окраске, которые были опубликованы в ряде доступных отечественных и зарубежных изданий, в том числе и в журналах "Крылья Родины" и Моделист-конструктор" (чертежи и компоновки из этих журналов использовались в работе над моделью). Но музейный экспонат с тремя звездами Героя на борту за время хранения его в послевоенный период неоднократно перекрашивался и был как с серым камуфляжем разных типов,  так  и в "лубочно"  синей окраске. Наиболее известно восстановленное по фотографиям изображение истребителя Ла-7 И. Кожедуба в двухцветном сером камуфляже с двумя звездами Героя и лавровой ветвью под ними - по состоянию на август 1944 г. (см. фото). О том, как точно выглядел самолет годом позже - в августе 1945 года, в том числе после перевода полка с аэродрома Шеневальде в Теплый Стан, где полк в дальнейшем переучился на Ла-9, а также  когда и где была проставлена на кожедубовском Ла-7 третья Звезда Героя, полученная уже  после окончания боевых действий  - информации найти не удалось (если кому-то из читателей известны такие подробности - просьба поделиться  этой информацией с автором). 
Известно, что до того, как в июле 1960 года  самолет в разобранном виде был передан в музей ВВС в Монино и отреставрирован там бригадой местных механиков, он побывал сначала в качестве учебного пособия в лаборатории конструкции и прочности самолетов ВВИА им Н.Е. Жуковского, а затем в 1947 году поступил в коллекцию Центрального дома авиации в Москве. Лакокрасочное покрытие  на самолете было восстановлено силами реставраторов ФГУП "НПО им. С.А. Лавочкина" только в 2015 году. На одном из снимков неважного качества еще из Центрального дома авиации третья Звезда Героя на борту не просматривается... 

Фото 1-8

----------


## GK21

Вероятно, отсутствие достоверной информации об окраске Ла-7 И.Н. Кожедуба с тремя Звездами Героя на борту  и нежелание авторов воспроизводить в модели спорный внешний вид музейного экспоната побудило воспользоваться еще одним вариантом окраски этого самолета образца 1945 года, бытовавшим в то время в различных изданиях, в том числе и  на коробке известной модели от "КР" в 72-м масштабе: на борту самолета  на фоне обычного и привычного строевого зеленого цвета истребителя с узнаваемым красным капотом красовались три звезды Героя Советского Союза и 62 красных звездочки одержанных побед. Как говорится, "дыма без огня не бывает"  и, быть может, такой вариант окраски самолета также существовал на самом деле в период его долгой послевоенной "музейной" истории и был подсмотрен там автором рисунка. В последующем такую же окраску самолета довелось встречать и на других изображениях в некоторых известных изданиях для моделистов (см. фото).
Модель выполнена из древесины двух видов - липы и тополя. Поверхность перед покраской обработана серой нитрошпатлевкой и отполирована. Для покраски использовались самостоятельно подготовленные по цвету авиационные нитроэмали, наносящиеся аэрографом. Для дополнительного тонирования поверхности использовались сухие пигменты и жесткий тампон. Опознавательные знаки и б/н - трафаретные, с набивкой густыми алкидными красками на лаке  жестким ватным тампоном. Звезды побед и обводка номеров выполнены вручную жидкими  алкидными красками тонко отточенной спичкой. 
Фонарь кабины - составной, состоит из трех частей, со сдвигаемой средней частью  на полозках из жесткой фольги.  Выполнен он из прозрачной поливиниловой пленки  с помощью матриц и пуансонов. Переплет фонаря - накладной, из полосок окрашенной конденсаторной бумаги, посаженных на синтетический клей.  К сожалению, на одной из крайних выставок модель поставили на прямом солнечном свету и "остекление" фонаря быстро пожелтело -  как это происходит и на настоящих самолетах, которые не закрывают при открытом хранении чехлами )). 
Стойки шасси - точеные из полистирольных литников, щитки из тонкого листового полистирола, двухслойные. 
Для покрытия площадки полевого аэродрома использовались только натуральные материалы: грунты разных оттенков на основе из ПВА, подкрашенные местами, мох различных видов. Стволы хвойных и лиственных деревьев и кустарников сделаны из веточек различных травянистых и древесных растений и окрашены соответствующим образом с имитацией внешней фактуры.  Ведро и зарядные коробки выполнены из жесткой фольги. 
Задний план полевого аэродрома полностью нарисован пастелью - очень мягким, теплым  и послушным материалом, не дающим бликов и наиболее точно передающим, по мнению автора,  необходимый в данном случае эффект "воздуха" и глубины пространства. 
Фигурки сделаны из жесткого скульпторского пластилина с использованием  тех же приемов и инструментов и окрашены нитроэмалями с тонировкой. Для достижения портретного сходства с основным героем диорамы (насколько это возможно в таком масштабе) использовались доступные фото летчика в кожаной куртке, с парашютом и  без головного убора.
Масштаб фигурок позволял выполнить подвесную систему и ранец парашюта отдельными накладными  из окрашенной конденсаторной бумаги. Пряжки сделаны  из фольги и тонкой проволоки. 
Авиационные диорамы  подобного масштаба с задним планом предполагают обзор с определенного места, поэтому смотреть на них для достижения необходимого "эффекта присутствия" нужно с позиции наблюдателя, уменьшенного до соответствующего масштаба. С этой точки, разумеется,  необходимо  выполнять и фото таких диорам.   
Работа была успешно представлена на нескольких выставках., в том числе на выставке в Центральном архиве Советской Армии, посвященной Дню Победы (март-май-1988 г.), V-м  открытом Московском областном конкурсе моделей  боевой и транспортной техники,  проходившем в подмосковном Реутове 5-6 ноября 1988 г. и VI-м Всесоюзном конкурсе стендового моделизма "Авиация в моделях" в Политехническом музее  3-22 апреля 1990 г. 
Диорама и используемые при ее подготовке технологии упоминалась в статьях автора "Аэродром" (№4 журнала "М-Хобби" за 1997 г." и "Важные мелочи" (№2 журнала "М-Хобби" за 1997 г.).
Музея ВВС МВО в авиагарнизоне Кубинка, которому предполагалось передать эту работу, к большому сожалению, уже не существует. Сначала не стало его заведующего из числа ветеранов гарнизона, вкладывающего душу в поддержание  экспозиции на должном уровне, а позже не стало и самого музея. В лихие 90-е и 2000-е  помещение музея силами малолетних наследников  боевой славы своих отцов и дедов было  вскрыто и доведено до полной "деструкции", а бесхозные фонды -  постепенно растащены и уничтожены... Часть архивных материалов  удалось сохранить ветеранам Кубинки, из личных архивов многих из которых,  собственно, и формировалась в свое время документальная часть экспозиции, а натурные экспонаты с открытой площадки, также доведенные за годы хранения до весьма плачевного состояния, сравнительно недавно отреставрированы силами волонтеров-энтузиастов при поддержке командования части  и заняли место на исторической линейке аэродрома.

Фото 9-14

----------


## GK21

*Самодельная модель-копия Як-38 в масштабе 1:72 в диораме с фрагментом палубы (борт "51", ТАКР "Минск", 1982 год).* 1985-1990 гг.

Диорама представляет собой воспроизведение фрагмента палубы авианесущего крейсера с разметкой стояночного места, на которой установлен самолет со стремянкой и  "водилом" для  буксировки. Рядом с самолетом -  два летчика и два техника, обслуживающих самолет. 
Небольшой  пост об истории создания этой диорамы с иллюстрациями уже был однажды представлен на данном форуме,  но из песни, как говорится, слова не выкинешь, поэтому здесь приводится более подробный рассказ. 
Работа над полностью самодельной диорамой проводилась в уже далеких 1985-1990 гг. Были использованы дерево,  полистирол, поливиниловая пленка, фольга, металл, полимерные материалы, эпоксидная смола, скульпторский пластилин,  конденсаторная бумага,  нитроэмали, алкидные краски, нитрошпатлевка, сухие пигменты. Количество деталей в модели самолета - 295 шт.
Впервые вблизи увидеть "живьем" Як-38 довелось еще в июне 1973 г. - в Кубинке в период подготовки к крупному правительственному показу авиатехники по линии МО с участием Л.И. Брежнева, когда там демонстрировался предсерийный "эталонный" экземпляр. В это время об этом  самолете еще практически ничего не было известно. И только в начале 80-х самолет "замелькал" в иностранных журналах ("Air Internatinal", "Skrzhidlata polska", "Leteztvi a kosmonautika" и др.). Представлены там были и первые его проекции и компоновочные схемы - надо сказать довольно разношерстного плана, поскольку подготовлены они  были, вероятно, на основе фотографий, выполненных в различных ракурсах. Затем первые фото были обнародованы и в наших изданиях: "Красная звезда","Советский воин", "Огонек".... Появилась возможность сделать оригинальную модель этого интересного самолета,  найти которую в то время было еще невозможно.  На постройку модели в диораме у автора этих строк ушло в общей сложности примерно 5 лет (с перерывами, конечно, под настроение). Исходные материалы пришлось искать где можно, и где нельзя. За основу были выбраны единственные доступные для автора в то время  небольшие проекции из журнала  "Leteztvi a kosmonautika", увеличенные фотоспособом до нужного масштаба.
Кроме перечисленных выше источников немного помогло натурное "пособие" в МАИ. Ну а уточнить некоторые важные детали удалось только после проведения в августе 1989 г. на знаменитой Ходынке первой открытой выставки современной советской авиатехники. Представленный там на всеобщее обозрение Як-38 можно было уже подробно рассмотреть и сделать необходимые для себя выводы, зарисовки и фотодеталировку различных узлов и деталей.  
Изначально предполагалось сделать более солидную диораму в виде большого фрагмента палубы, с "островом" авианесущего крейсера на заднем плане и парой самолетов с летчиками и обслуживающим персоналом и тягачом - на переднем (см. фото из журнала "Огонек"). Но, к сожалению, вторая модель, которую делал в то время мой брат-коллега, в виду острой нехватки у него времени так и осталась незаконченной на фазе отшпаклеванного "полуфабриката"  и в итоге пришлось продолжать работать в одиночку и ограничиться более скромными размерами диорамы.

Фото 29-33

----------


## GK21

Вся диорама - модель, палуба, фигурки, аэродромный инвентарь, символика и "эксплуатационка" на борту - полностью самодельные. Ни одной заимствованной детали или декали использовано не было. Фюзеляж выполнен из липы, плоскости и хвостовое оперение - из тополя. В качестве  грунтовки для удобства последующей отделки поверхности использовалась тонированная в темно-серый цвет нитрошпатлевка, наносимая тонким слоем самодельным аэрографом. После шлифовки перед окраской на поверхности имитировалась тонкая расшивка и клепка. Для покраски использовались авиационные нитроэмали, которые наносились уже фирменным отечественным аэрографом. Опознавательные знаки,  бортовые номера и символика выполнены   с помощью трафаретов, жесткого тампона  и густых алкидных эмалей. Эксплуатационные надписи выполнены вручную остро отточенной спичкой жидкими алкидными красками.  
Откидная часть фонаря кабины, верхняя створка ПД, сопла ПМД и консоли крыла выполнены подвижными. Фонарь давленный из прозрачной поливиниловой пленки на матрице с пуансоном, крепится к борту на двух микрошарнирах. Переплет фонаря - накладной, двухсторонний, выполнен из окрашенной конденсаторной бумаги (к сожалению, фонарь на этой модели также уже начал желтеть от времени) .
 На специальных выдвигаемых петлевых металлических шарнирах крепятся и подвижные консоли крыла. Стойки шасси - многочленные, собраны из нескольких частей выточенных  вручную из полистирольных литников.  Колеса отливались из эпоксидки с дальнейшей окраской и  имитацией резины.  Из полистирола выполнены также пилоны с подвешенными на них блоками с РС. 
В интерьере кабины использовались листовой полистирол и жесткая фольга. Приборная доска трехслойная, с подложкой из "стекла". Кресло К-36 также самодельное, сложное, с накладными деталями из полистирола и фольги и   "тканевыми" ремешками  с пряжками из фольги. Щитки шасси - из листового полистирола, двухслойные, с рельефным тисненым внутренним слоем, изготовленным методом металлопластики.  Стремянка и водило выполнены из тонких полистирольных литников и листового полистирола. 
Покрытие палубы - металлическое, выполненное способом металлопластики из тонкого алюминиевого листа. Поверхность палубы покрывалась нитроэмалями разных оттенков серого и затем в местах износа и нагара дополнительно тонировалась  различными сухими пигментами с помощью жесткого ватного тампона. Фигурки - лепные из твердого скульпторского  пластилина, окрашенные матовыми нитроэмалями с добавками  с последующей накладной деталировкой из различных материалов: защитное стекло на ЗШ из тонированной пленки с металлическими замками, пряжки подвесной системы также накладные - из фольги. 
Модель с "родословной" - дважды была успешно представлена на выставках-конкурсах стендового моделизма: первый раз - на Всесоюзном конкурсе стендового моделизма "Авиация в моделях", проходившем в апреле 1990 г. в здании Политехнического музея в Москве, а во второй - уже в составе диорамы - на проходившей в Центральном доме авиации и космонавтики им. Жуковского Всероссийской выставке-конкурсе стендового моделизма "МКСМ-96" в ноябре 1996 г. 
Диорама и используемые при ее подготовке технологии упоминались в статьях автора "Аэродром" (№4 журнала "М-Хобби" за 1997 г." и "Важные мелочи" (№2 журнала "М-Хобби" за 1997 г.)

Фото 34-37

----------


## GK21

*Диорама с конверсионной моделью-копией истребителя МиГ-17Ф (б/н "05", синий) в масштабе 1:72  и  фрагментом  аэродромной стоянки. 1960-е годы.* 1995 г.

На диораме изображен фрагмент аэродромной стоянки со стоящим на переднем плане  истребителем МиГ-17Ф и линейкой самолетов на заднем рисованном плане. Перед самолетом -  4 летчика в летных комбинезонах, получающих предполетный инструктаж от командира подразделения  в  офицерской летной форме. 
В этой работе были использованы полистирол, поливиниловая пленка, фольга, полимерные материалы, отверждаемая пластика, картон, конденсаторная бумага,  нитроэмали, алкидные краски, нитрошпатлевка, пастель, сухие пигменты и природные материалы.
За основу при создании этой диорамы было принято черно-белое фото, опубликованное в изданной в ГДР  книге:  K.-H. Eyermann. "MiG-Flugzeuge"/ Transpres, 1986 (см. прилагаемое фото).
Изображенный на этом фото аэродром чем-то напоминал автору  место стоянки самолетов МиГ-17 1-й АЭ 234-го "пилотажного" полка (аэродром Кубинка), на вооружении которой вплоть до 1971 года находились истребители МиГ-17 с аналогичными бортовыми номерами голубого цвета с черной окантовкой. 
Модель представляет собой конверсию и доработку известной модели МиГ-17ПФ от чешской фирмы "КП". Количество самодельных деталей - около 200 штук. Была переделана носовая часть самолета с расшивкой и вооружением. Вся расшивка на модели заменена на внутреннюю с  частичной заменой клепочных швов. Интерьер кабины - полностью самодельный с трехслойной приборной доской, на которой имитируется остекление приборов. Для изготовления деталей интерьера кабины использовались полистирол,  жесткая фольга и др. материалы. Фонарь кабины самодельный, давленный на матрице с пуансоном,  выполнен из тонкой прозрачной поливиниловой пленки, обеспечивающей хороший обзор интерьера в закрытом состоянии. Переплет фонаря - накладной, двухсторонний  из окрашенной конденсаторной бумаги. Поверхность модели окрашена аэрографом тонированной серебрянкой, имитирующей натуральное дюралевое покрытие "под лак"  с последующим тонированием отдельных листов раскроя и других участков с помощью сухих пигментов и жестких тампонов. Для бортовых номеров были использованы самодельные декали. Мелкая эксплуатационная маркировка на борту и подвесном баке выполнена вручную жидкими алкидными красками остро отточенной спичкой. 

Фото 15-18

----------


## GK21

Стойки шасси - сложные, составные, выточены из полистирольных литников. Колеса отливались из эпоксидной смолы.  Ниши шасси немного доработаны  внутренними переборками. Закрылки выполнены в выпущенном положении. Наружный их слой сделан из тонкого листового полистирола, а внутренний - рельефный, из   фольги, тисненой с помощью техники металлопластики. 
Аэродромный инвентарь полностью самодельный. Сложенный брезентовый  чехол выполнен из отверждаемой пластики с последующей окраской и тонированием нитроэмалями, металлическая канистра - из жесткой фольги, инструментальный ящик - "натуральный" деревянный с металлическими "замками", заглушка двигателя - из тонкого полистирола. 
Все 5 фигурок - лепная миниатюра из отверждаемой при нагреве пластики. Для их окраски использовались нитроэмали с добавками и последующей тонировкой.
 Аэродромные плиты накладные, из картона. Для имитации бетонного покрытия применялась тонированная нитрошпатлевка с добавками нитроэмалей и  последующей обработкой поверхности сухими пигментами различных оттенков с помощью жесткого  ватного тампона. Травяная полоса за границей бетонки слева сделана из натурального грунта на клеевой основе и естественных растительных материалов.  
Задник диорамы выполнен из  картона  с рисунком пастелью и нитроэмалями на бумаге. Плиты и швы стыков на заднике для совпадения оттенков окрашивались теми же материалами, что  и на горизонтальной площадке аэродрома. 
Сложность  в данной работе представляла правильная состыковка переднего и заднего плана, в том числе и  раскроя бетонного покрытия на стоянке с нарисованными плитами на заднем вертикальном фоне. Обеспечить такое совпадение при любом положении наблюдателя - невозможно. При изготовлении больших музейных диорам с передним планом в натуральном масштабе или близким  к нему о проблемах подобного рода  можно не беспокоиться,  поскольку посетители смотрят на них сбоку с высоты своего роста. В данном случае подбор угла наклона швов между нарисованными  на заднике  плитами, "убегающими" в перспективу, осуществлялся таким образом, чтобы их направление зрительно совпадало со швами аэродромного покрытия только с одной определенной точки обзора - с места положения наблюдателя, уменьшенного до масштаба диорамы. Представленные ниже варианты фото показывают, как это "работает" на самом деле. 
Модель в диораме и без нее дважды была успешно представлена на выставках-конкурсах, организованных МКСМ: Всероссийской выставке стендового моделизма "МКСМ-96" в Центральном доме авиации и космонавтики им. Жуковского в ноябре 1996 г.  г. и Всероссийской выставке стендового моделизма "МКСМ-99"  выставочном зале "Сокольники" в октябре-ноябре 1999 г.

Фото 19-22

_Г.Кузнецов_

----------

